# Living in Mirdif



## triplej (Jan 10, 2013)

Just wondering about the Mirdif area and dogs. Does anyone have any thoughts?
Thanks;
tripelj


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I lived in Mirdiff for many years and had a dog. It's great as there are so many places to go dog walking. I always used to go to the desert area out the back towards Mushrif park and just let her run free off the lead. Mirdiff is pretty dog friendly. Just make sure you pick up after the pooch.


----------



## triplej (Jan 10, 2013)

Cheers; we hope to bring our Border Collie in w/o any issues. triplej


----------

